# Google: Australia is taking the lead



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

From where do most Google searches for "sax on the web" originate?

Perhaps surprisingly from Australia. Or perhaps they are more advanced there "down under"?


----------



## livejazz (Jul 13, 2009)

Very interesting, especially that Australia is over 10 times less populated than the States. Cool stuff Harri!


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> From where do most Google searches for "sax on the web" originate?
> 
> Perhaps surprisingly from Australia. Or perhaps they are more advanced there "down under"?


As a logician, one might infer from your post that the Aussies are the most clueless and forgetful when it comes to SOTW. After all, the main reason for using a search function is that you don't know something, right? Alternative, they may be the smartest, as searching Google is often more effective than using the iBulletin search function. Thirdly, without further specification, it is possible that kangaroos are more clever than we give them credit for and nervously follow the discussions about roo pads. Or...


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

brasscane said:


> As a logician, one might infer from your post that the Aussies are the most clueless and forgetful when it comes to SOTW. After all, the main reason for using a search function is that you don't know something, right? Alternative, they may be the smartest, as searching Google is often more effective than using the iBulletin search function. Thirdly, without further specification, it is possible that kangaroos are more clever than we give them credit for and nervously follow the discussions about roo pads. Or...


LOL! Maybe they spend too much time in the Outback(?).


----------



## curly (Feb 28, 2006)

Keep em coming boys.....

( I think its time to unleash Dogpants.........)


----------



## Nevillesax (Apr 9, 2010)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> From where do most Google searches for "sax on the web" originate?
> 
> Perhaps surprisingly from Australia. Or perhaps they are more advanced there "down under"?


yeah, but could just be a mistake... the "a" and the "e" keys are quite close together if you're typing one handed!


----------



## Kritavi (Apr 25, 2003)

Tie me Google down McDougall
Tie me Google down...


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

Australia is taking over the world! B


----------



## Agent27 (Mar 30, 2003)

If they were really smart, they'd just type it into the address bar instead of doing a Google search.



Nevillesax said:


> yeah, but could just be a mistake... the "a" and the "e" keys are quite close together if you're typing one handed!


I remember telling somebody about this site back in 2002/2003 and when bare breasts popped up on the screen, he asked me what kind of site this was supposed to be. He had accidentally misspelled "sax".


----------



## edwin (Oct 30, 2009)

In the spirit of pure enquiry, and making sure that my wife wasn't nearby, I just repeated that experiment. It's a site which lists a bunch of links, and by a strange coincidence, the top of the list is an Aussie site. 
Nice to feel that our nation is making a contribution. Of sorts.


----------



## evan1 (May 8, 2009)

Too bad our braodband speed sucks . . . .


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

curly said:


> Keep em coming boys.....
> 
> ( I think its time to unleash Dogpants.........)


Oh Yeah..........what the heck happened to DP. He's been gone for 5-6 months I think. Maybe he's doing a Parker and is off shedding 12 hours a day..............


----------



## Agent27 (Mar 30, 2003)

edwin said:


> In the spirit of pure enquiry, and making sure that my wife wasn't nearby, I just repeated that experiment. It's a site which lists a bunch of links, and by a strange coincidence, the top of the list is an Aussie site.
> Nice to feel that our nation is making a contribution. Of sorts.


Google regionalizes their searches. What you get in a search and what I may get in a search may be slightly different. You're more likely to pull up Aussie sites than I am.


----------

